# Your most favorite video game character



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Post your most favorite video game character.

Mine would be Kratos from God of War.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Kain from the Legacy of Kain series. Never seen a character more badass than him.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Kain from the Legacy of Kain series. Never seen a character more badass than him.


+1

first of the series was fun, I loved that you could be an as-shole for the whole game and choose to doom the world at the end. lol


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Mario, of course....

I don't play many games with "characters" these days. Mainly RTS's and TBS games, with the occasional GSG....so yeah.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

thedevilsblood said:


> +1
> 
> first of the series was fun, I loved that you could be an as-shole for the whole game and choose to doom the world at the end. lol


And that's actually canon


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

My favorite video game character would probably be Garret from Thief 1-3


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

probably alistair from dragon age, he’s the exact type of person i'd like to socialize with in my day to day life


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Garret
Strelok(Stalker)
The lone wanderer(fallout)


----------



## Vindicated808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Geralt from The Witcher.


----------



## Vindicated808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Kain from the Legacy of Kain series. Never seen a character more badass than him.


Kain is a badass, for sure, but he can't touch Geralt.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Frog from Chrono Trigger.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

i think donkey kong in gneral.

possibly toad from mario kart 64 because everyone hates him


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Both Fallout 3 and New Vegas' protagonists (Lone Wanderer and Courier Six)


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Vindicated808 said:


> Kain is a badass, for sure, but he can't touch Geralt.


Dude what? Geralt is probably the worst protagonist I've ever seen in an RPG.


----------



## Vindicated808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Dude what? Geralt is probably the worst protagonist I've ever seen in an RPG.


Well, I certainly don't see how in any way, shape, or form you could think that, but we all have our own opinions. Geralt would eat Kain for breakfast. His job is killing monsters, and another vampire would be easy work.

All the guy does is kill monsters, bad people, and get laid. If that's not badass, I don't know what is.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Kratos, the god of war and Trevor Phillips, the god of meth.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Vindicated808 said:


> All the guy does is kill monsters, bad people, and get laid. If that's not badass, I don't know what is.


That's my problem with the character honestly. He's badass sure. But not a character I really grew to like.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm also very fascinated about pyramid head.










I doubt there's any more badass game character.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I like Samus Aran. Silent protagonist that goes in and gets the job done all by herself, with no complaining.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Dude what? Geralt is probably the worst protagonist I've ever seen in an RPG.


Not even close. Geralt is one of my favorite. From my understanding you started playing the third game in the series and couldn't get into it. I have experience playing all 3 purchasing them day 1. Geralt is a very complex and morally grey character.


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

Probably Glados from the Portal series.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

THPS 2...Perfect


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

killahwail said:


> THPS 2...Perfect


I'm glad you understand.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Felixx said:


> I'm glad you understand.


GAWDDDAMN THAT WAS FAST... you must have spidey senses to respond that quickly... OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok this is a cop out answer but...

Myself.
Fallout, skyrim, oblivion, dragon age, mass effect, any rpg where you make a person and say/do anything based on my own personality. I like to be immersed in the game.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> Not even close. Geralt is one of my favorite. From my understanding you started playing the third game in the series and couldn't get into it. I have experience playing all 3 purchasing them day 1. Geralt is a very complex and morally grey character.


I've played all of them and they all bored me to death in a few hours.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> I've played all of them and they all bored me to death in a few hours.


They are just not your type of game then. I just think a general rule is you shouldn't talk about a character in a series being not good when you have put few hours into them. That would be like me watching one episode of Game of Thrones and saying its ****.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Lordaeron shall be reborn


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> They are just not your type of game then. I just think a general rule is you shouldn't talk about a character in a series being not good when you have put few hours into them. That would be like me watching one episode of Game of Thrones and saying its ****.


It's definitely ****, you can tell by just one episode, trust me


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

John Marston's son. Jk, I hate that guy:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mega Man, Raziel, Crono, Sora...


----------



## Gaige (May 11, 2015)

Lee from The Walking Dead and Garrus from Mass Effect


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ Loooool jack marston. "Work, ya damn nag!" He really was a disappointment.



saya2077 said:


> Ok this is a cop out answer but...
> 
> Myself.
> Fallout, skyrim, oblivion, dragon age, mass effect, any rpg where you make a person and say/do anything based on my own personality. I like to be immersed in the game.


This isn't a cop out I'm with you on this so much.

But my favorite character of all time is Kanji Tatsumi. Like, he's got this tough exterior and doesn't have time for bull**** but at the same time he's softhearted and isn't afraid to be interested in things that seem out of character. He's legitimately an idol to me and who I secretly want to be.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

RandomGentleman said:


> My favorite video game character would probably be Garret from Thief 1-3





Scrub-Zero said:


> Garret
> Strelok(Stalker)
> The lone wanderer(fallout)


agree


----------



## Vindicated808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> Not even close. Geralt is one of my favorite. From my understanding you started playing the third game in the series and couldn't get into it. I have experience playing all 3 purchasing them day 1. Geralt is a very complex and morally grey character.


I agree completely man. I've played the whole series as well (currently playing the Wild Hunt). Easily one of my favorite modern RPG series, or series of all time for that matter.


----------



## Vindicated808 (Jan 12, 2014)

RandomGentleman said:


> That's my problem with the character honestly. He's badass sure. But not a character I really grew to like.


He's very complex, at least IMO. I can see where someone would think that, but to me, Geralt is one of the most interesting and well though out characters I can ever remember in a game.

The world in The Witcher series is very grim, and nothing is black and white. Makes for a deep story and hard choices to make.


----------



## Vindicated808 (Jan 12, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> I've played all of them and they all bored me to death in a few hours.


Why even play the 3rd one if the first two bored you to death? And yeah, I would at least give the games more than a few hours before you make up your decision on them.

Like I said, to each their own. I still agree with you that Kain is a badass .


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Ocelot from Mgs


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

A couple that come to mind, because Telltale have been on my mind lately are

Bigby Wolf from The Wolf Among Us










Bloody Mary from The Wolf Among Us


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

I think Halo is a pretty cool guy. eh kills aliens and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

When it comes to complexity, I don't think anyone can come close to The Nameless One from Planescape: Torment. There's layers upon layers to that guy. I also think that game has the best story & characters ever.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

RandomGentleman said:


> My favorite video game character would probably be Garret from Thief 1-3


This.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm really loving the Godling kids from WitcherIII


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Raiden from the MGS series. I can't be the only one who felt sorry for the guy.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

No question.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

JadedCalalily said:


> I'm really loving the Godling kids from WitcherIII


The godlings are so cute.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Ignopius said:


> The godlings are so cute.


They so are!! They are a weird cute like the cute little BioShock girl <3


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It used to be Link, then Heavy, and now Issac, who for me is the most relatable video game character yet. :um


----------



## just a random londoner (Mar 30, 2015)

HK-47 from knights of the old republic, made me laugh near enough every time he said something


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I just want to blast fools, no need for wordplay.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Probably a tie between Stranger from Stranger's Wrath and Marcus Phoenix.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

+1 for Samus Aran my absolute childhood hero.

That is to say, this Samus..








and not her many current "sexy" incarnations.

Also despite a lot of people seemingly not liking her Morrigan from Dragon age origins is probably the most I've ever related to a video game character, even if I did prefer Alistair's romance subplot.


----------

